# Sicily in May?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We meandered through France, Switzerland and down to Sorrento last year and want to pick this up again and go to Sicily. We're thinking about getting a ferry which I think you can get from Genoa direct to Sicily.
Does anyone know the cost of this and also what the weather will be like in Sicily in May.
Thanks


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just found Ferrylines.com and the fare is 421 euros! Anyone know of anything cheaper?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily in May*

 Buon giorno Steph,
Sicily in May is summery but still fresh and green.
Ferries get cheaper of course the further down the coast you go by road.
Anywhere north of Civitavecchia is quite prohibitive.
Grimaldi goes from Civitavecchia to Palermo.
TTT lines goes from Naples to Catania, and Tirrenia goes from Naples to Palermo
Caronte goes from Salerno to Messina
Caronte goes from Villa San Giovanni to Messina 168 timea a day, the cheapest.
All these web sites are somewhere in my previous posts. Can't find them at the moment.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Eddie.
I knew I could rely on you.
How did you manage to get to live in such a beauthiful country?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Steph said:


> Thanks Eddie.
> I knew I could rely on you.
> How did you manage to get to live in such a beauthiful country?


Steph I think it might have something to do with his parentage? :? :? :?

ciao !


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily in May*

 Ciao Steph,
Ciao Colonel,
all of my friends, and some relatives, have always said I'm a lucky baste herd :wink: 
ferries:
www.tttlines.it
www.carontetourist.it
www.grimaldi-ferries.com

you need to google for Tirrenia, can't find it just now.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks again Eddie
Steph


----------

